

Guaranteed delivery — in ad hoc networks - a new & faster algorithm - agi
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/ad-hoc-networks-0109.html

======
grysh
It's an interesting approach, I just wonder how useful it'd be in practice.
The fact that it transfers all the data to everyone in the network would be a
problem on most battery dependent systems and relying on fixed time cycles
seems a bit strange to me unless all the nodes have the same specs.

